

OK, we listened. About the price thing. - rsync
http://www.reddit.com/comments/vqzdy/ok_we_listened_about_the_price_thing_rsyncnet/?sort=old

======
rsync
tl;dr:

On one end, it's now 50% off across the board for non-profits, students,
educators and FOSS contributors.

On the other end, for the first time, we are beating S3 on price for large
blocks of storage.

Migrating our platform to ZFS has been 4 years in the making. We've deployed
it globally - come fill it up!

